#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the best visual communication practices for healthcare?

## Bhavya

Nowadays effective visual communication is a big concern for many businesses as people are seeking more visual communication. So, what are the best visual communication practices for healthcare? Please give your answers in the comments!

----------

